# Craziest... Nope. Worst RP Moments?



## dogryme6 (Nov 11, 2017)

This is a little creative post I decided to make just because I want to hear some wacky RP stories! What's your craziest RP moments?

Screw this. Tell me what your WORST RP moments are.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

I roleplayed I was a wolf one time. I never stopped.


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I roleplayed I was a wolf one time. I never stopped.


I kinda find it funny when you said that because you are wearing a wolf costume


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

I am a wolf. >;3


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> I am a wolf. >;3


Silly... Uh, Doggo?


----------



## Dongding (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes...


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Yes...


Well, if it works for you.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't have any "crazy moments" as in "funny and amusing lighthearted moments" but I have some "why would you do that you're embarrassing and awful" moments.

1. In a fantasy-themed Discord RP server, where all characters are original, someone tried to roleplay as various Sonic the Hedgehog characters all in "tight speedos".
They were all roughly the size of the Empire State Building. 
The user behind this also put a lot of detail in describing how "stinky and musky" their feet were when they tried to step on people's characters.
Fortunately he ended up leaving/being kicked.

2. In the same Discord server, someone decided to kidnap, strip, and molest the character I was RPing as.
This user was well known for godmodding and not giving the other person time to deny the action, and this was no exception.
When I complained, he said it happened in the noncanon channel so "it doesn't count." 
Then there were a handful of other times he touched my, and other people's characters, without consent in-character.

3. Someone on DeviantArt sent me a note asking whether I liked to "grow really tall and crush cities." 
His gallery was full of nothing but naked 3D renderings of giant men crushing cities.
(This one is kind of funny actually.)

4. My partner and I both joined a casual roleplay server. During one RP session our characters were being affectionate to eachother, like kisses and hugs, no NSFW.
Then suddenly, one of the long-time members butts in while in character, and starts monologing dramatically about how my partner's character was just using me, and that I should be with him instead. I have no idea where that came from, and I don't think it stayed completely IC.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Some guy approached me, wanting to RP. I didn't want to, but he didn't get the hint that I wasn't interested.

And so I decided to add "raddish"(yes, radish misspelled intentionally, by the way) into the paragraphs I wrote. Towards the end, the "raddish" was part of the core RP. 

I might have given someone a radish fetish as a result.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 16, 2017)

I was once in a rp with a godmodder who's OC was a demon with 15+ forms (each more powerful than the last) and couldn't be injured. Also had an arsenal shoved up his ass somewhere, most being equally as op legendary weapons. Oh also he was the son of Freddy Fazbear and Chica from FNAF. Oh and this person forced my character into highly uncomfortable sexual situations often.

Then there was another rp, much earlier than the other one. It was a dragon rp on a public forum, and the host's character was a complete Mary-sue. The character was a baby dragon who had literally just grown its wings, and already it could pretty much do anything ability-wise (name it, the thing could do it). It was also loved by everyone except my character simply because its super rare and the 'chosen one'. And i ended up getting legit ignored in the rp by the others cuz my character was the only one not super fond of the host's.

Then there was a more recent group rp which was pretty tame for the most part, except there was this one character that went crazy and opened a portal to hell. And then they turned into a demon complete with tentacles sprouting from their back and it was wild.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Then there was another rp, much earlier than the other one. It was a dragon rp on a public forum, and the host's character was a complete Mary-sue. The character was a baby dragon who had literally just grown its wings, and already it could pretty much do anything ability-wise (name it, the thing could do it). It was also loved by everyone except my character simply because its super rare and the 'chosen one'. And i ended up getting legit ignored in the rp by the others cuz my character was the only one not super fond of the host's.



That actually sounds like someone I was RPing with recently. 
It's probably not the same guy because that kind of character is very generic. But I swear, "god-dragons" with limitless power and the inability to be injured or die is everywhere.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I don't have any "crazy moments" as in "funny and amusing lighthearted moments" but I have some "why would you do that you're embarrassing and awful" moments.
> 
> 1. In a fantasy-themed Discord RP server, where all characters are original, someone tried to roleplay as various Sonic the Hedgehog characters all in "tight speedos".
> They were all roughly the size of the Empire State Building.
> ...



Oh my god, these are all pretty terrible, but it fits nonetheless...

Well good thing they were banned. Macro combined with feet makes a combination most foul, it's something I'd be quite militantly heavily be against.
Some people just don't get it that they need to keep their hands off, those were your characters... I would not have tolerated such a person whatsoever either.
That doesn't make any sense. It almost sounds like they were trying to "recruit" you into that kind of thing, which... I'm really not a fan of when people do that.
What kind of person just ups and says that in front of you guys? Was he like, jealous?
I hope none of those were like, absolutely terrible, but particularly #2 was probably so...


Yakamaru said:


> Some guy approached me, wanting to RP. I didn't want to, but he didn't get the hint that I wasn't interested.
> 
> And so I decided to add "raddish"(yes, radish misspelled intentionally, by the way) into the paragraphs I wrote. Towards the end, the "raddish" was part of the core RP.
> 
> I might have given someone a radish fetish as a result.


If that actually happened, that'd be hilarious. "Sir, do you need any help? You've been standing here at the radishes for ten minutes..." My god.


silveredgreen said:


> I was once in a rp with a godmodder who's OC was a demon with 15+ forms (each more powerful than the last) and couldn't be injured. Also had an arsenal shoved up his ass somewhere, most being equally as op legendary weapons. Oh also he was the son of Freddy Fazbear and Chica from FNAF. Oh and this person forced my character into highly uncomfortable sexual situations often.
> 
> Then there was another rp, much earlier than the other one. It was a dragon rp on a public forum, and the host's character was a complete Mary-sue. The character was a baby dragon who had literally just grown its wings, and already it could pretty much do anything ability-wise (name it, the thing could do it). It was also loved by everyone except my character simply because its super rare and the 'chosen one'. And i ended up getting legit ignored in the rp by the others cuz my character was the only one not super fond of the host's.
> 
> Then there was a more recent group rp which was pretty tame for the most part, except there was this one character that went crazy and opened a portal to hell. And then they turned into a demon complete with tentacles sprouting from their back and it was wild.


Okay... That also kinda sucks, for those first two. Let's get this straight, people like that need to get their act under control. As for the stupid baby dragon story, I'll never understand what the deal was with those people. Let's get this straight too, if I'm not a fan of what's going on, I don't stick around. If someone's too interested, I go authoritative on their bullshit, and either get them banned or block them. That's how it goes...
Haah, demon portal. I have a shadow form, but it's not caused by demons so much as a necromancer...



Inkblooded said:


> That actually sounds like someone I was RPing with recently.
> It's probably not the same guy because that kind of character is very generic. But I swear, "god-dragons" with limitless power and the inability to be injured or die is everywhere.


I really hope I'm not like that at all... /:


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> If that actually happened, that'd be hilarious. "Sir, do you need any help? You've been standing here at the radishes for ten minutes..." My god.


Oh, it did happen. It's an NSFW RP though, so I won't share screens.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 16, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That actually sounds like someone I was RPing with recently.
> It's probably not the same guy because that kind of character is very generic. But I swear, "god-dragons" with limitless power and the inability to be injured or die is everywhere.



This was back around 2010 so its highly unlikely you've met the same person.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

I joined in this RP, thinking it'd be cool and all. The host wanted things to be balanced and not OP, which is perfectly understandable. However, they were more interested in all the other players' OCs at the time (there were only 4-5 in the whole RP anyway), design-wise and power-wise... except me. Kind of put me off, to be honest, because I spent weeks or even months trying to refine my powers based on irl concepts and theories, to make them plausible. I tried to just ignore it and play along, but eventually felt like I was ignored.

Things got bad when I left the server : I got called out by the host of that RP, an immortal being that alters the orbit of the sun and moon (or her world and the moon, I don't remember) to regulate the flow of day and night.

That "immortal" person also called me "scummy" for stealing ideas from video games (to be specific : the shouts from Skyrim) and claiming them as my own, but it's more like I applied my own ideas of using the infrasound and ultrasound to make effects like those shouts from the original game. Nope, that person didn't listen, and gave me a scold about it.
When I thought we were done with that topic, I told them about my troubles with RPs in general because english isn't my native language and I often have troubles trying to get the real ideas of the whole deal... they called me "manipulative" for trying to "talk my way out of it". I was really fed up with talking to them anymore, all I could think of was "bitch please ?", but I still tried to explain myself. Nope, they didn't listen either.

When I left for good, a 2nd player in the server PM'd me, and it went like this :


> THEM - You know what's good ? Having a soft, cuddly and well-developed character
> ME - You know what's better ? Being able to draw your own characters, whose species and such is NOT completely based off a video game.
> THEM - No, not being a salty cracker is better.


I felt like I was getting all the bad luck from my previous life or shit, and just ignored them.

I talked to the 3rd player in that RP about that, and they laughed at my face for being salty. Like, sure, someone salted my fucking wounds and now you laugh at me having a goddamn attitude about it.

I pretty much gave up trying to compete with anyone in any sort of RP from there on, to be honest.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 17, 2017)

I am surprised and also saddened to hear that the majority of people here have had just simply bad experiences instead of crazy fun moments.

I haven't actually been RPing for all too long but I've already had so many experiences that have had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

I was in a seemingly normal RP once until someone said he was sitting in a soggy diaper with a Bad Dragon up his ass. I never RP'd since...


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I joined in this RP, thinking it'd be cool and all. The host wanted things to be balanced and not OP, which is perfectly understandable. However, they were more interested in all the other players' OCs at the time (there were only 4-5 in the whole RP anyway), design-wise and power-wise... except me. Kind of put me off, to be honest, because I spent weeks or even months trying to refine my powers based on irl concepts and theories, to make them plausible. I tried to just ignore it and play along, but eventually felt like I was ignored.
> 
> Things got bad when I left the server : I got called out by the host of that RP, an immortal being that alters the orbit of the sun and moon (or her world and the moon, I don't remember) to regulate the flow of day and night.
> 
> ...


(Augh... This is why people... ///sicken/// me. They don't let creativity flow, they're all bigoted selfish stupid idiots. Agh, cmon now, gotta get a grip, they can't all be that bad... Last thing I want to do is go shadow at the worst possible moment and become enemies with people.)
They should've been way more accepting of you. It's kind of as I said, either here or in another thread, I don't stick around when things go south. Let's face it, that whole group didn't like you and you should've just left as soon as possible to try finding another, better group. Especially if they thought it was funny that the leader didn't like you. Seriously, I Hate people like that.
Trying to stay optimistic... It's not working. I doubt you would have found anyone else that was accepting. OH LOOK THE MAIN THINGS FURRIES ARE ADVERTISED FOR BEING (Accepting) IS WRONG! WHO COULD HAVE SEEN THAT COMING HUUUH?!



Balskarr said:


> I am surprised and also saddened to hear that the majority of people here have had just simply bad experiences instead of crazy fun moments.
> 
> I haven't actually been RPing for all too long but I've already had so many experiences that have had me laughing my ass off.


Yeah, that's also a shame. I was hoping for hearing silly, funny RP moments, not all this ///Hatred.///



Mr. Fox said:


> I was in a seemingly normal RP once until someone said he was sitting in a soggy diaper with a Bad Dragon up his ass. I never RP'd since...


That's disgusting. I hope the whole RP wasn't like that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> (I hope the whole RP wasn't like that.


It wasn't, but when things get that level of weird, I'm out.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> (Augh... This is why people... ///sicken/// me. They don't let creativity flow, they're all bigoted selfish stupid idiots. Agh, cmon now, gotta get a grip, they can't all be that bad... Last thing I want to do is go shadow at the worst possible moment and become enemies with people.)
> They should've been way more accepting of you. It's kind of as I said, either here or in another thread, I don't stick around when things go south. Let's face it, that whole group didn't like you and you should've just left as soon as possible to try finding another, better group. Especially if they thought it was funny that the leader didn't like you. Seriously, I Hate people like that.


I was trying to be patient, and obviously wasted a few days of my lifetime.
I never thought things could go THAT bad... I stood corrected, the hard way.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I was trying to be patient, and obviously wasted a few days of my lifetime.
> I never thought things could go THAT bad... I stood corrected, the hard way.


Welp people suck then. Try again with a different group, I swear, you should have better luck. That's what I really hope. But if it doesn't... Then people truly suck.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Welp people suck then. Try again with a different group, I swear, you should have better luck. That's what I really hope. But if it doesn't... Then people truly suck.


On top of that, I tried to be a blacksmith for the RP... but the host's idea has this one part that made me feel really discouraged.
They said weapons found by players should not be as good as the ones sold by NPCs.
I was really tempted to ask them if they had any designs they made themselves, to cover for the ones made by the NPCs in the RP, because I was the only one in that whole server (at least until when I left) that could design weapons for shit, and my own sona. The others had their OC refs/arts commissioned or requested, or straight up from a video game, while laughing at me on their elitist ass.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> On top of that, I tried to be a blacksmith for the RP... but the host's idea has this one part that made me feel really discouraged.
> They said weapons found by players should not be as good as the ones sold by NPCs.
> I was really tempted to ask them if they had any designs they made themselves, to cover for the ones made by the NPCs in the RP, because I was the only one in that whole server (at least until when I left) that could design weapons for shit, and my own sona. The others had their OC refs/arts commissioned or requested, or straight up from a video game, while laughing at me on their elitist ass.


What jackasses. I REALLY REALLY swear people aren't that...
Screw this. I'm not okay anymore. People really suck now.
*Team Member acquired: The Shadow Dragon.*


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 17, 2017)

So many weird and fucked up stories, I should add something weird, but funny.
So, last month, I was getting ready to leave for Iowa to visit my grandma, and thus had my Kobold character going off to help other Kobolds. The day I was to leave got extended, and since half of the group was gone for one reason or another, I decided that since the DM was going to have a semi-canon session, why not?
It was me, the Kobold Warlock, Keeta Tarrol; Wilton, the Halfling Ranger; Douzark, the Dragonborn Bard, and Alterness, the Aasimar Paladin, and we'd all woken up to find ourselves in our tavern room, except we were itty bitty. Half of the session was spent trying to get out of various situations, since Keeta sleeps on the floor with his Wolf familiar, Kaidaka, he was already in an advantageous spot. Also fortunately, Kaidaka was still as big as he normally is. After some shenanigans and getting everyone together, we discover a hole in the wall, and thinking it's related to our current situation, we go in.
So we're traveling through the walls of the tavern, the sounds of laughter and drinking slowly getting louder, and we step into a smaller tavern within the tavern. It's full of rats, they are drinking, and Keeta, who lives in a burrow where they raise Dire Rats for their meat, is feeling pretty confident about their current situation. We walk up to the bartender, who inevitably gives us a quest to retrieve their decorative tent from some gnomes who stole it. Kobolds, to the uninitiated, fucking HATE gnomes, so Keeta's raring to go.
We go through some tunnels, and Keeta's taking point, blasting Gnome traps as best as he can, until he gets caught in what amounts to fly paper. Gnomes are coming, and Keeta point blank tells the others to burn the thing holding him. I take fire damage, but I'm free to fight.
Thus is born Keeta Tarrol, Gnome Slayer. Throughout the fight, I'm using Eldritch Blast to keep crowd control, splitting up the beams to knock two gnomes back, as well as taking great delight in killing them. In the end, one runs away, and the other surrenders. I use intimidate, not one of my proficient skills, but I roll so well on them that I terrify the gnome, and convince him to take us to his leader.
So we get going, he disables traps under threat of Keeta, and we get to the leader. The leader tells us, after Keeta intimidates the entire room full of Gnomes into submission, that they are simply stealing underpants for profit. Everyone is _silent_. "Underpants." Says Alterness "Yes." Comes the reply. "You're stealing underpants." "For profit!" None of us were expecting this, but since it was semi-cannon, we just went with it. "And what exactly _is_ your plan for this?" Asks Alterness. "Step one: Steal the Underpants. Step two:" The DM pauses for a few beats, then continues, "Step Three: Profit!"
Turns out, the 'tent' stolen from the rats is this fucking rank pair of underpants. After using Prestidigitation to clean a handhold for Alterness because he's never dealt with rank and filthy clothing before (Keeta, living in a crowded burrow, is used to it.) and we drag it to the rats. The barkeeper brings out this massive coin, Douzark, being a native of the place we're at, recognizes it not only as an an antique coin, but one worth a fortune. We go to receive it, and the rat drops it on us, crushing us. And then we wake up, the others in the tavern, and Keeta in a tent far away from him.
And that is the story of Keeta Tarrol: Gnome Slayer.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 17, 2017)

That all being said, we should all get together and play some D&D, maybe we'll have a fun time or something.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> So many weird and fucked up stories, I should add something weird, but funny.
> So, last month, I was getting ready to leave for Iowa to visit my grandma, and thus had my Kobold character going off to help other Kobolds. The day I was to leave got extended, and since half of the group was gone for one reason or another, I decided that since the DM was going to have a semi-canon session, why not?
> It was me, the Kobold Warlock, Keeta Tarrol; Wilton, the Halfling Ranger; Douzark, the Dragonborn Bard, and Alterness, the Aasimar Paladin, and we'd all woken up to find ourselves in our tavern room, except we were itty bitty. Half of the session was spent trying to get out of various situations, since Keeta sleeps on the floor with his Wolf familiar, Kaidaka, he was already in an advantageous spot. Also fortunately, Kaidaka was still as big as he normally is. After some shenanigans and getting everyone together, we discover a hole in the wall, and thinking it's related to our current situation, we go in.
> So we're traveling through the walls of the tavern, the sounds of laughter and drinking slowly getting louder, and we step into a smaller tavern within the tavern. It's full of rats, they are drinking, and Keeta, who lives in a burrow where they raise Dire Rats for their meat, is feeling pretty confident about their current situation. We walk up to the bartender, who inevitably gives us a quest to retrieve their decorative tent from some gnomes who stole it. Kobolds, to the uninitiated, fucking HATE gnomes, so Keeta's raring to go.
> ...


///*laugh*/// Well, at least it's not a horrible story this time. Thank God for that. Quite a creative literally-micro adventure. Except for maybe that last part where he drops the coin on you. That part kinda sucked.



Diretooth said:


> That all being said, we should all get together and play some D&D, maybe we'll have a fun time or something.


Yeah, maybe. That'd be cool.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> What jackasses. I REALLY REALLY swear people aren't that...
> Screw this. I'm not okay anymore. People really suck now.
> *Team Member acquired: The Shadow Dragon.*


You never know... you really never know.
Things get bad when creativity goes the wrong way.
But, eh, screw those 3. I sure have a lot of grudge against them, but I'm stopping my rant about them here.
You should visit my *weapon shop* some time. Only 5-15$ and I'll design something for you, completely based on your choices and options, as you'd like it to be ! (PM for details if you're interested.)


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> You never know... you really never know.
> Things get bad when creativity goes the wrong way.
> But, eh, screw those 3. I sure have a lot of grudge against them, but I'm stopping my rant about them here.
> You should visit my *weapon shop* some time. Only 5-15$ and I'll design something for you, completely based on your choices and options, as you'd like it to be ! (PM for details if you're interested.)


No, I do know. I know everything. People suck, and that's the end of it.
I know all the ways creativity goes bad. Cmon, I have shadow tentacles comin' out my back like slenderman, I could do all sorts of horrible things with them.
Just more examples of the same awfulness.
Not interested in buying anything. Besides, I conjure my own weapons.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 17, 2017)

Balskarr said:


> I am surprised and also saddened to hear that the majority of people here have had just simply bad experiences instead of crazy fun moments.
> 
> I haven't actually been RPing for all too long but I've already had so many experiences that have had me laughing my ass off.



Well the bad experiences usually stand out more, but if it helps there was this one moment in the furry D&D group i'm in where i was stuck in an undercroft with some bandits and the door out was boarded up good. The rest of the group had the worst time breaking down _one frickin door. _That door is officially a meme within the group, the unbreakable door of legend.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Well the bad experiences usually stand out more, but if it helps there was this one moment in the furry D&D group i'm in where i was stuck in an undercroft with some bandits and the door out was boarded up good. The rest of the group had the worst time breaking down _one frickin door. _That door is officially a meme within the group, the unbreakable door of legend.


Well, that lightens up the mood a lot...


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Besides, I conjure my own weapons.


Really ? Can I have a look of 'em ?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Really ? Can I have a look of 'em ?


Grrf. Stupid image copying crap. Can't show ya, it's malfunctioning for no reason.
Normal Form, Fireballs of course, Incendiary RC Grenades known as Cinder Cylinders, and Directional Rocket Discs that have to be physically planted and lit to work. All of it is blue fire. All those spells can be used offensively but don't have a whole lot of multipurpose to them beyond lighting things, heating things, or lifting / pushing heavy things or launching small things long distances.
In Shadow Form, Hot White Ash Daggers. Beyond that, the rest of his magic is dedicated to mobility and evasion.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 17, 2017)

I remember being scolded and banned when I tried to play as Scorpion from Mortal Kombat in a medieval tavern RP. It was a blast for me personally, but I guess for anyone else, it was one of the worst moments, considering the reaction.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I remember being scolded and banned when I tried to play as Scorpion from Mortal Kombat in a medieval tavern RP. It was a blast for me personally, but I guess for anyone else, it was one of the worst moments, considering the reaction.


Hah, quite a chaotic choice. Was probably fun for you while it lasted...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 17, 2017)

This makes me kind of glad I'm not into RP to that extent.


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I remember being scolded and banned when I tried to play as Scorpion from Mortal Kombat in a medieval tavern RP. It was a blast for me personally, but I guess for anyone else, it was one of the worst moments, considering the reaction.



I'd probably be pissed too if that happened. Nobody likes having their rps derailed like that.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 17, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> I'd probably be pissed too if that happened. Nobody likes having their rps derailed like that.


I mean, I was quite polite, and I didn't even shot my spear at anyone...


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Normal Form, Fireballs of course, Incendiary RC Grenades known as Cinder Cylinders, and Directional Rocket Discs that have to be physically planted and lit to work. All of it is blue fire. All those spells can be used offensively but don't have a whole lot of multipurpose to them beyond lighting things, heating things, or lifting / pushing heavy things or launching small things long distances.
> In Shadow Form, Hot White Ash Daggers. Beyond that, the rest of his magic is dedicated to mobility and evasion.


I... have no idea how to visualize these things.
Try uploading it in google drive or deviantART or something ?


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I mean, I was quite polite, and I didn't even shot my spear at anyone...



Right but you still inserted a character from a game into a rp where he didn't fit.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 17, 2017)

Reading this thread makes me want to join a rp and just screw it up...


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 17, 2017)

I had another scenario in D&D, a different campaign that didn't live beyond the first session. (Stupid DM starting a newbie campaign to help people get into D&D and then immediately choosing to do a different in-person.) Two of the players were roleplaying bards that were basically Miguel and Tulio from Road to El Dorado. It was ridiculous, kind of ruined some of the tension, but given that my character had in-universe via backstory escaped a bandit raid on a village and was having PTSD issues from it, it would have gone a long way toward his character development.
There's nothing wrong with silly characters, or characters blatantly ripped from a show or movie, as long as it's not done in an aggravating way, or me, at least.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 17, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Reading this thread makes me want to join a rp and just screw it up...


Please don't, it's bad enough trying to find people who roleplay well, let alone roleplay without doing blatantly ooc stupid shit.


----------



## Balskarr (Nov 17, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I remember being scolded and banned when I tried to play as Scorpion from Mortal Kombat in a medieval tavern RP. It was a blast for me personally, but I guess for anyone else, it was one of the worst moments, considering the reaction.


What!? Why? That sounds like such a laugh though!

Like the start to bar joke.
An undead, hellborn ninja walks into a bar, etc, etc.


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 17, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Right but you still inserted a character from a game into a rp where he didn't fit.


I mean, he's a ninja (undead hellborn ninja, but hey, that wouldn't happen until later into the canon), so maybe he came all the way from Asia to participate in good old tavern fun? It's not like he's JC Denton or something.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I... have no idea how to visualize these things.
> Try uploading it in google drive or deviantART or something ?


Uh, sorry. I'll try my best to insert some references asap.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Whoaaa this thread exploded.


----------



## Baalf (Nov 17, 2017)

The first thing that comes to mind is the first (and so far only) time I tried an NSFW RP. It was an arena RP, except there was this graphic sex scene in the RP. When it started, I realized NSFW RPs weren't for me, but I tried to tough it out. ...But I couldn't. I gave up part-way through the scene.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Really ? Can I have a look of 'em ?


Here we go...


----------



## Steelite (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Here we go...
> View attachment 23732


Ayyy, got it. Looks nice.
I built my own weapons too, cuz I'm fed up with "magic" these days. They're in the thread weapon shop I sent you earlier.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 17, 2017)

I made a three paragraph long introduction for a fantasy themed rp and got a single misspelled sentence in reply. Suffice to say, I was quite irritated. Really more rage induing then crazy, but I digress.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Grrf. Stupid image copying crap. Can't show ya, it's malfunctioning for no reason.
> Normal Form, Fireballs of course, Incendiary RC Grenades known as Cinder Cylinders, and Directional Rocket Discs that have to be physically planted and lit to work. All of it is blue fire. All those spells can be used offensively but don't have a whole lot of multipurpose to them beyond lighting things, heating things, or lifting / pushing heavy things or launching small things long distances.
> In Shadow Form, Hot White Ash Daggers. Beyond that, the rest of his magic is dedicated to mobility and evasion.





dogryme6 said:


> Here we go...
> View attachment 23732


Putting these together so they're all in one place.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 17, 2017)

I think my worst moment was in my very first RP. I'd been writing for some time beforehand so I wasn't a _total_ noob. Anyways, I was helping a friend of mine forge some throwing knives for the rest of our group and, legit out of nowhere, a fucking QUOTE "perpetually in heat Naga Prince" UNQUOTE broke into the forge and tried to kidnap me for reasons that only became obvious to me after the more experienced furs explained it to me later. Thankfully, the host of the RP was on and permabanned him before he got far.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Ayyy, got it. Looks nice.
> I built my own weapons too, cuz I'm fed up with "magic" these days. They're in the thread weapon shop I sent you earlier.


Uh, well... Technically Dogryme instantly creates his weapons with magic, so sorry if that disappoints you.
Each one is a one-shot use. Fireballs poof into a cloud of ash and blow away, cinder cylinders explode and leave nothing behind, and eventually the rocket discs burn up completely and also dissolve.
Ash daggers break and eventually return to dust too. The only weapon Dogryme can keep using in any fashion is the black tentacles in his shadow form, and that's a semi=permanent thing, to replace his wings with.
Dogryme can only use ash-element spells as a shadow and can only use his fire-based spells when normal. He can combine his fire spells, but not his shadow spells, as combining ash with himself would be extremely painful and unhelpful, at least until he learns to become one with his element. 
He's a bit clumsy with his magic though, and chance of failure or backfire increases with each spell he combines. He's only practiced his magic for 7 years and was quite young when he started, and too cautious a non-risk-taker to use his spells at full power. So of course, he's not that experienced with it despite knowing a variety of things he can do with his magic.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is the first (and so far only) time I tried an NSFW RP. It was an arena RP, except there was this graphic sex scene in the RP. When it started, I realized NSFW RPs weren't for me, but I tried to tough it out. ...But I couldn't. I gave up part-way through the scene.


Yeah, if there's something you know you don't wanna stick around for, don't stick around.


KimberVaile said:


> I made a three paragraph long introduction for a fantasy themed rp and got a single misspelled sentence in reply. Suffice to say, I was quite irritated. Really more rage induing then crazy, but I digress.


That must also have been frustrating. sorry to hear that. If only people were smarter.


AkuroZinnui said:


> I think my worst moment was in my very first RP. I'd been writing for some time beforehand so I wasn't a _total_ noob. Anyways, I was helping a friend of mine forge some throwing knives for the rest of our group and, legit out of nowhere, a fucking QUOTE "perpetually in heat Naga Prince" UNQUOTE broke into the forge and tried to kidnap me for reasons that only became obvious to me after the more experienced furs explained it to me later. Thankfully, the host of the RP was on and permabanned him before he got far.


Ew what the fuck? How do people like that even happen? What causes this dirty sex drive? Is it too many NSFW RPs? I want to... Disect these subjects, put their brains in jars, and analyze them with a super computer of some sort. I want to understand why they are the way they are.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 17, 2017)

Some of my worst experiences of RP come from these very forums actually (you might even be able to dig them up).

But when I was starting out around here, there was these 2 threads (one I tried to be in it and the other one I gave up on almost instantly) but the both of them were killed almost instantly by the same god-modded individual, both with him only having to use 1 post each. Yep, 1-post-hero landed a 2 hit combo

This kinda behavior discouraged me and perhaps others from participating in anything directly on the forums in fear that they'll be ruined, so they get moved to Discord


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Some of my worst experiences of RP come from these very forums actually (you might even be able to dig them up).
> 
> But when I was starting out around here, there was these 2 threads (one I tried to be in it and the other one I gave up on almost instantly) but the both of them were killed almost instantly by the same god-modded individual, both with him only having to use 1 post each. Yep, 1-post-hero landed a 2 hit combo
> 
> This kinda behavior discouraged me and perhaps others from participating in anything directly on the forums in fear that they'll be ruined, so they get moved to Discord


Does that mean bad RP behavior is more tolerated on discord than it is here, or is it just easier to prevent here than there?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Does that mean bad RP behavior is more tolerated on discord than it is here, or is it just easier to prevent here than there?


It's easier to prevent on Discord because on the forums, you can't just kick someone from a thread for killing your RP lmao


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's easier to prevent on Discord because on the forums, you can't just kick someone from a thread for killing your RP lmao


Ah, okay... So that means bad RP behavior on FAF screws RPs up here more than it does there?


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 17, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Some of my worst experiences of RP come from these very forums actually (you might even be able to dig them up).
> 
> But when I was starting out around here, there was these 2 threads (one I tried to be in it and the other one I gave up on almost instantly) but the both of them were killed almost instantly by the same god-modded individual, both with him only having to use 1 post each. Yep, 1-post-hero landed a 2 hit combo
> 
> This kinda behavior discouraged me and perhaps others from participating in anything directly on the forums in fear that they'll be ruined, so they get moved to Discord



I can vouch for this, the roleplay servers I've found through this forum are where most of my worst experiences originated.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

I swear, it's like these people are so nearsighted they can't see past the length of their own ding dongs! Do you guys see why I want to do mad-scientist-styled research on them? Because that behavior makes no sense to me. It just doesn't! And they're such big babies that can't handle people going against their sick urges and they want so much control, they deserve every single bad thing that happens to them Imo. Like, seriously...
*Dogryme6 questions their existence.*


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 17, 2017)

Also, try to be responsible and honest. I always seek the truth, and I'm usually skeptical of every claim. I may sympathize with you, but I've recalled my alliances.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 18, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Also, try to be responsible and honest. I always seek the truth, and I'm usually skeptical of every claim. I may sympathize with you, but I've recalled my alliances.


Who're you referring to, here ?


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 18, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Who're you referring to, here ?


Eh... Just a general warning. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 18, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Eh... Just a general warning. Don't worry about it.


Really ? Because...



dogryme6 said:


> I may sympathize with you, but I've recalled my alliances.


... you sound like you're calling someone out without quoting their messages or mentioning them to keep yourself low-profile.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 19, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Really ? Because...
> 
> 
> ... you sound like you're calling someone out without quoting their messages or mentioning them to keep yourself low-profile.
> Just sayin'.


Really? Because you sound like you're trying to stoke a fire that should've died out a while ago, and that's something I wouldn't recommend you do, just sayin'.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Careful now, let's get back to the topic...
I had a wolf character! But this was a long time ago, when Dacutter used to be a Werehog. One day one of my friends was making some kind of heaven-like area, so I had Dacutter go to a food court (because why not) and let him eat as much as he wanted! For the sake of a silly joke on my part, he got too fat for heaven and fell through the clouds, never to be seen again... 
(Probably in limbo or a ghost or something, he's too heroic to go to the land of fire and brimstone.)


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 19, 2017)

when people rape your character with their character in the middle of a serious D&D session and literally everyone else joins in like they spent the last 3 days getting into the story and at least an our into the session and then this shit happens.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Jay98 said:


> when people rape your character with their character in the middle of a serious D&D session and literally everyone else joins in like they spent the last 3 days getting into the story and at least an our into the session and then this shit happens.


Yeah that just doesn't make any sense. I super hate people like that. No, they're not people. Just another pest to be eradicated.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

Other than the obvious, the worst RP experience I've had is when someone randomly made sexual advances on my character in a SFW RP full of minors. My character is a lesbian, and this guy's character was male. He contiunually insisted that I should "just experiment" because "deep down all lesbians want the D". Eww hell no. Instant block.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Other than the obvious, the worst RP experience I've had is when someone randomly made sexual advances on my character in a SFW RP full of minors. My character is a lesbian, and this guy's character was male. He contiunually insisted that I should "just experiment" because "deep down all lesbians want the D". Eww hell no. Instant block.


Just because a girl might like other girls more than other guys in terms of sexuality doesn't mean they're horny for them all the time. And seriously, what the heck is up with these nasties?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Just because a girl might like other girls more than other guys in terms of sexuality doesn't mean they're horny for them all the time. And seriously, what the heck is up with these nasties?


I know right! Why don't people understand the world doesn't revolve around dicks all the time? I seriously don't get these people who think sexual RP around minors is perfectly acceptable. That's asking to be put on some kind of list.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

I remember few crazy and stupid RP moments. Glad that I wasn't in game at that moment.
The worst moment for me was on the RP server in Discord, devoted to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I was a leader of mercenary squad. Not the best one. We had a lot of problems with discipline. But the worst was when two of my guys began to insult our client. I made a huge mistake when send them on the mission. They enraged the client's soldiers and began the fight in the helicopter. Everybody died. I had a lot of problems after that.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I know right! Why don't people understand the world doesn't revolve around dicks all the time? I seriously don't get these people who think sexual RP around minors is perfectly acceptable. That's asking to be put on some kind of list.


Yeah, the whole world definitely isn't dicks. And them doing that around minors should definitely have put them on some list of sex offenders or pedophiles or something...

I seriously don't understand how these horny idiots work... How does someone get like that? Just, how, no really, how?


Guy-in-Shadow said:


> I remember few crazy and stupid RP moments. Glad that I wasn't in game at that moment.
> The worst moment for me was on the RP server in Discord, devoted to S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I was a leader of mercenary squad. Not the best one. We had a lot of problems with discipline. But the worst was when two of my guys began to insult our client. I made a huge mistake when send them on the mission. They enraged the client's soldiers and began the fight in the helicopter. Everybody died. I had a lot of problems after that.


Well those guys were stupid. I wonder what kinds of problems you had...


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 19, 2017)

Client told me that he will hire another merc squad to kill us all for that shit. I told him that that guys were traitors. And actually they really were - they noticed that I begin to mutate and became really mad. I was driven outta my own base and forced to hide in the forest. That was damn bad time for me.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Nov 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Yeah, the whole world definitely isn't dicks. And them doing that around minors should definitely have put them on some list of sex offenders or pedophiles or something...
> 
> I seriously don't understand how these horny idiots work... How does someone get like that? Just, how, no really, how?


Why knows man, who knows. Mental issues, drugs, just plain being screwed up. The ones who don't quit especially are the worst.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Client told me that he will hire another merc squad to kill us all for that shit. I told him that that guys were traitors. And actually they really were - they noticed that I begin to mutate and became really mad. I was driven outta my own base and forced to hide in the forest. That was damn bad time for me.


Jeez, I hope you didn't die and that ended your run.


Cloudyhue said:


> Why knows man, who knows. Mental issues, drugs, just plain being screwed up. The ones who don't quit especially are the worst.


Well... No matter which way they're messed up, they're messed up. Their own persistence will screw themselves up even more.


----------



## wolvykasu (Nov 19, 2017)

I once ask people on a journal if someone would be interested in rp something random in private, tranquille.
The only one who showed up was a god modder who was shouting at me what my caracter was supposed to do.
I was not experienced at this time and I find this person annoying. I just decided to play dead until she forget me and I blacklisted her in case.
I was younger too and I was reallly sensible at this time, so it made me still sad to do that (at that time I was not even able to give my opinion if it would cause arguments you know, I'm a really shy one XD)

Boom, this is how I learned what was god modding and I find it so EEEUUURRG that I learned my lesson and still never do this kind of thing. You know, you know how the other would feel if you do that because you lived it. The only thing I do for 'modding' is asking first if I can hurt X or Y caracter that is not  mine while roleplaying just to be SURE that everyone is okay with what I do XD


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

wolvykasu said:


> I once ask people on a journal if someone would be interested in rp something random in private, tranquille.
> The only one who showed up was a god modder who was shouting at me what my caracter was supposed to do.
> I was not experienced at this time and I find this person annoying. I just decided to play dead until she forget me and I blacklisted her in case.
> I was younger too and I was reallly sensible at this time, so it made me still sad to do that (at that time I was not even able to give my opinion if it would cause arguments you know, I'm a really shy one XD)
> ...



Well, that really sucks. I hate people like that, most definitely still. I don't tolerate them, if I ever found one they'd be blocked immediately. It's good that you at least ask before you do anything like that...
I Feel like Godmodding is always bad RP behavior in general and should never be allowed. Unless dealing with another godmodder whose wishes go against everything you believe in. In that case, those fools would delude themselves into running down a linear shadowy path where they have a choice when they reach a corridor so full of hot white ash daggers they'd most certainly lacerate themselves if they tried to go into it. They could turn around and give up, or throw themselves into danger. And if they did?
The corridor would trap them and begin rotating, length-wise, side-over-side, to make it as painful as possible... Like a cardboard box full of knives on a BBQ split. And for the last kick in the gut?
(Shadow) Dogryme would be manipulating the whole thing through several proxy dimensions, he wouldn't even BE reachable from the point the path was created. It's [GAME OVER] for those folks.


----------



## wolvykasu (Nov 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Well, that really sucks. I hate people like that, most definitely still. I don't tolerate them, if I ever found one they'd be blocked immediately. It's good that you at least ask before you do anything like that...
> I Feel like Godmodding is always bad RP behavior in general and should never be allowed. Unless dealing with another godmodder whose wishes go against everything you believe in. In that case, those fools would delude themselves into running down a linear shadowy path where they have a choice when they reach a corridor so full of hot white ash daggers they'd most certainly lacerate themselves if they tried to go into it. They could turn around and give up, or throw themselves into danger. And if they did?
> The corridor would trap them and begin rotating, length-wise, side-over-side, to make it as painful as possible... And for the last kick in the gut?
> (Shadow) Dogryme would be manipulating the whole thing through several proxy dimensions, he wouldn't even BE reachable from the point the path was created. It's [GAME OVER] for those folks.


You know what ? I like you XD doing bad things is not good, but imagining it since some people would deserve it is not bad!


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

wolvykasu said:


> You know what ? I like you XD doing bad things is not good, but imagining it since some people would deserve it is not bad!


Well, thanks. Ideally, I would deal with the person outside of RP instead of doing that, but "doing that" has been sitting in my head for a little while and I really wanted to describe it.
It makes me feel like frikken Jigsaw, being both really devious, vicious, and philosophical to an extent.
Don't let me be an example though. That's an evil thing to do, and I would only do it to fuck with the person who tried funny business and was too persistent to leave. Persistence CAN be a flaw...


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 19, 2017)

Another fun slightly bad, slightly good RP story.
Be me in a Pathfinder session, a Gnoll Summoner and his Eidolon Tarke. I'm roleplaying both, with Tarke being the sort of mentor figure because Rohirr, my Summoner, is lazy and needs to learn not to be so he can take his place as the Chieftain of his Clan. It's me, the DM, and an anthro polar bear named Ours du Neige (sp?). Bear is not present due to irl stuff happening, so I take the time to RP Tarke having Rohirr packing up the tent, with Tarke going off to get breakfast. He talks with the leader of this Elf caravan we had met and started traveling with. Tarke makes mention of how he's making Rohirr learn discipline.
This is where it gets fun. The DM is not very good at roleplay, but he tries his hardest. He has the elf leader walk up to Rohirr, use magic to pack the tent, and tells him that she is going to teach him discipline. (I'm like, fucking sweet, we're doing RP, I get to have character development, et cetera.) Most of Rohirr's spells are centered around buffing himself and his Eidolon, he has no ranged attack spells. The elf uses magic bullshittery to fly and make Rohirr, who is fighting without Tarke because this is supposed to be a 1v1 magic duel. Rohirr can't attack, so he just says, "Screw this, I've got work to do."
As he goes to the tent to unpack it so he can repack it properly, as Tarke taught him, the elf attacks him, and Tarke steps in, gets DM bullshitted away, and Rohirr tells the elf that he was in no position to fight her because he couldn't reach her, not with spells, nor with physical objects, and thus decided to go with what Tarke told him to do. This confuses the elf, who in-character thinks that a mage shouldn't need or want to do things the hard way, and so when Tarke is brought back, he tells the elf that the reason why Rohirr is doing this is not so he can become stronger in magic through laziness, but so he can learn when not to use magic.
At this point, I'm a little annoyed with the DM, he knows I don't have ranged capability, he knows that my character is next to useless without his Eidolon, but I roll with it because I'm a roleplayer at heart and for all I know he's roleplaying the elf properly as well. (Though, she would possibly know that summoners are not strictly offensive by themselves.)
This is where it gets fun. Bear is able to join, in character coming out of her tent, and Rohirr gets the bright idea to fight her to prove Tarke's point. "Ours, you, me, fist fight."
This is a level five Summoner challenging a level five one size category higher Polar Bear Monk to a fist fight. Bear accepts. So the elves are excited because "The kid's goin' fight a bear!" and cue me and Bear sparring. Bear does a decent amount of damage, while Rohirr can't even overcome her AC. I'm sitting there grinning because this is what I expected, this is what Rohirr expected, and in-game, the elves are less enthused and starting to get worried because _Rohirr just won't give up._ He's getting the shit kicked out of him, and then it happens. I get a crit, and I deal critical scratch damage. Bear reacts in surprise at the actual damage, Rohirr is elated, and Tarke declares the match over, then tells the elf that if Rohirr relies on magic for all of his problems, and does not learn how to manage them without it, then the instances where he can't use magic, when he has spent all of his spells for the day, he becomes feeble and weak.
The fight didn't take too long, but since Bear had been gone for most of the session, not much else was done, but at least they got to do something more than just fight, and it gave my untrustworthy character a reason to see Bear as more than this random person he came across. Also, got the very haughty elf to shut up and consider that her method of magic wasn't the end all be all.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 19, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> Another fun slightly bad, slightly good RP story.
> Be me in a Pathfinder session, a Gnoll Summoner and his Eidolon Tarke. I'm roleplaying both, with Tarke being the sort of mentor figure because Rohirr, my Summoner, is lazy and needs to learn not to be so he can take his place as the Chieftain of his Clan. It's me, the DM, and an anthro polar bear named Ours du Neige (sp?). Bear is not present due to irl stuff happening, so I take the time to RP Tarke having Rohirr packing up the tent, with Tarke going off to get breakfast. He talks with the leader of this Elf caravan we had met and started traveling with. Tarke makes mention of how he's making Rohirr learn discipline.
> This is where it gets fun. The DM is not very good at roleplay, but he tries his hardest. He has the elf leader walk up to Rohirr, use magic to pack the tent, and tells him that she is going to teach him discipline. (I'm like, fucking sweet, we're doing RP, I get to have character development, et cetera.) Most of Rohirr's spells are centered around buffing himself and his Eidolon, he has no ranged attack spells. The elf uses magic bullshittery to fly and make Rohirr, who is fighting without Tarke because this is supposed to be a 1v1 magic duel. Rohirr can't attack, so he just says, "Screw this, I've got work to do."
> As he goes to the tent to unpack it so he can repack it properly, as Tarke taught him, the elf attacks him, and Tarke steps in, gets DM bullshitted away, and Rohirr tells the elf that he was in no position to fight her because he couldn't reach her, not with spells, nor with physical objects, and thus decided to go with what Tarke told him to do. This confuses the elf, who in-character thinks that a mage shouldn't need or want to do things the hard way, and so when Tarke is brought back, he tells the elf that the reason why Rohirr is doing this is not so he can become stronger in magic through laziness, but so he can learn when not to use magic.
> ...


Jeez, that's a pretty long story... So basically you kicked that bear's ass against all odds? Cool. I'm not sure how to feel about the whole "You shouldn't rely on magic!!!" thing though...
Dogryme's already pretty buff without using his magic. And to be fair, Dogryme (Normal)'s magic is pretty much fire and brimstone, it wouldn't do to have him casting it every time a strong fighter came up to fight him. He can reliably go without using it.
In fact, he's extremely reluctant to use it just because of how strong it can be if he's not just using fireballs. Explosions destroy things and sets things on fire, destroying things and setting it on fire can bring structural instability, structural instability can crush and toast people at random including himself, and he does not want that risk.
Plus, he likes to think he's being honorable by not using it. He only uses it as a last resort, if his enemy brings him enough fear and dread. No matter what happens if he wins or loses the battle, if he meltdown'd on a strong enemy, he'll always flee because at the very least the room is screwed.
... On top of that, his shadow form's only magic attack is the ash daggers. He's a Slender fluff-dragon, he's supernatural by nature and not to be messed with. The only difference is, he flees instead of pursues, with his eviscerating shadows as a deterrent. The rest of his magic in that form is specifically tailored to extra mobility and escape arts.


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 19, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> So basically you kicked that bear's ass against all odds?


No, I dealt scratch damage against all odds, but that's beside the point. For my character, being able to wound, even slightly something that was very much out of his league was an accomplishment.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> No, I dealt scratch damage against all odds, but that's beside the point. For my character, being able to wound, even slightly something that was very much out of his league was an accomplishment.


Ah, okay then...


----------



## Shomat (Nov 20, 2017)

Eh, why not. I'll throw in my couple of stories as well. 

So, one thing that always bugs me is when people are unable to separate IRL stuff from the RP. This isn't so much a problem when it's SFW. But, and it's a big but, when it comes to the NSFW portions, I do not need to be told how excited it might be making you. I don't need to know. And frankly, I'd rather not know. This is one such experience, it was something centred around Mass Effect. Games that I hold near and dear to my heart. Well, certainly it seemed like it had the makings of a great RP. I prefer to do story-driven RPs and if there's a smattering of smut throughout it then it's par for the course in my eyes. However, I quickly realised I was mistaken in my assessment when, not only did the other person tell me they were excited, but also did they send my unsolicited photographs. NO. Don't do that. If you want to, at least have the common decency to ask first. And accept whatever answer you are given. 

There is another one that sticks out to me, but it's not exactly around an RP in particular. More like it's to do with the actions of my partner or someone on a group server. Every now and again, I come across someone that just feels sorry for themselves. That's fine. Absolutely it is. But, when you try to play that card constantly, remaining consistent in the amount of "..."s you use, or just constantly with the generally depressed demeanour, it grates on people, well me more specifically but still. It's not often I come across this kind of RPer, but it's happened enough times for me to be able to tell, almost perfectly, when someone is going to be like that. And that's not to say that feeling sorry for yourself is bad because we all have days when we are all guilty of it ourselves, but when it is your whole 'persona' online. It gets old quickly. And, believe it or not, people can see through it. 

Lastly, there was an RP I had been doing for a number of years, my partner and I had been RPing on and off for a number of years. The stories were all somewhat the same, and that was my problem. I understand that we all have preferences and we all have things within which we like to indulge ourselves. But, when I and another person are not only partners when it comes to RPing but also friends. I do not think it is unreasonable to just change things up a little bit. I suppose my issue is that things just stagnated after doing the same thing over and over again for years. But hey, live and learn. 

Just a few off of the top of my head. I'm typically the person that likes to befriend partners and speak OOC character as well. So, it's not as if I don't try to. But sometimes it just doesn't work out like that. It's a shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Shomat said:


> Eh, why not. I'll throw in my couple of stories as well.
> 
> So, one thing that always bugs me is when people are unable to separate IRL stuff from the RP. This isn't so much a problem when it's SFW. But, and it's a big but, when it comes to the NSFW portions, I do not need to be told how excited it might be making you. I don't need to know. And frankly, I'd rather not know. This is one such experience, it was something centred around Mass Effect. Games that I hold near and dear to my heart. Well, certainly it seemed like it had the makings of a great RP. I prefer to do story-driven RPs and if there's a smattering of smut throughout it then it's par for the course in my eyes. However, I quickly realised I was mistaken in my assessment when, not only did the other person tell me they were excited, but also did they send my unsolicited photographs. NO. Don't do that. If you want to, at least have the common decency to ask first. And accept whatever answer you are given.
> 
> ...


Welp, time to address this...

Maybe that's also a problem with horny idiots. It's like they've been trapped in their own stupidlittle fantasies for so long that they'd probably jerk off in front of people if they could. Sending pictures? Unless it's art of your characters, Only NSFW if it's a ref sheet, NO PICTURES. AAARGH. Seriously what kind of idiot does that...

Depressed people can be too much of a drag for RPs too so I totally get that. Don't be a dope on mope. And especially don't try to play up sympathies...

Ah yes, stagnation. That can also quite much suck a lot. Those kinds of people could do to step into TV tropes, pick a few things out of their comfort zone, and experiment with it. Although, that wiki will probably suck them up into it instead, so I'm not sure if they'll be in that interested enough range that they can pull away from it and come back with some things that'll spice things up, or if they'll do the wiki walk and come back out 20 minutes in the future later reading up on every trope that [insert favorite media here] uses in it and brimming with so much useless trivia that they can't contain it. Or they might be totally disinterested in the idea, either because they've been there before or TV tropes sounds stupid to them.

It's hard to try to stay true during RPs sometimes, be it by mistakes or whatever else. I wonder if that makes an adequate response.


----------



## Shomat (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh, it's alright. I wasn't looking for a response, I just thought I'd contribute to the discussion and posting of personal tales. Though, your response is appreciated. 

What someone mentioned earlier on in the thread is very true, about negative experiences standing out more than the positives. For they are so far out of the normal bounds of what one might expect. Whether that is in regards to RPing or anything else. 

I just don't want people who are considering giving RPing a go to look at these tales and be put off by them. So, if anyone happens to be reading this and is contemplating giving RPing a try. Don't let these horror tales put you off. Like everything, there are bad experiences to be had. But, they are few and far between. Give it a go, see if you get along with it. If not? At least you can say that you tried it.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 20, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Jeez, I hope you didn't die and that ended your run.


The death is very common thing in that RP, but I'm one of lucky cheaters who still avoid it. My character had broken legs, broken jaw, being shot nearly hundred times, became a mutant, but still alive.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 20, 2017)

I tried to RP a couple of times but the problem is that they either solely revolve around sex (absolutely nothing wrong with that but it's not what I'm currently looking for in an RP) or I'm too anxious to join. My writing is decent, I'm sure of it, it's just that I'm afraid it won't live up to my partner's expectations. I hate failure. That and I'd rather roleplay with multiple people: one on one conversations make me nervous


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 20, 2017)

Shomat said:


> What someone mentioned earlier on in the thread is very true, about negative experiences standing out more than the positives. For they are so far out of the normal bounds of what one might expect. Whether that is in regards to RPing or anything else.


This is partly why my contributions have been mostly positive, they're still somewhat crazy, and my sole 'bad' example had me turn it into a good chance for my character's development. My DM had handled the in-game situation in a way that made it seem like it was a personal power fantasy, maybe it was, and I told him such that a DM's job isn't to make an uber challenging world-breaking encounter and to also not use DM FIAT to make something difficult. I guarantee you there are no Pathfinder spells or abilities that allow you to rocket into the air with fire, and he admitted that he had blatantly had the Eidolon dismissed temporarily because *insert flimsy excuse here*. Other people I know would have just quit then and there, but the DM is my friend, and I promised to give him an honest assessment of his DMing skills, so when I told him his job as the DM was to give players a challenge within the bounds of the rules and the world, without using blatant deus ex machina, he understood where I was coming from and said he would do better next time.
He had me basically solo a giant purple worm that nearly killed my character the next time, but at least he kept it within the bounds of the rules and the world.
And to any people reading this, the thing to take away from this isn't that you have to work with the DM at all times, or that you need to be patient. If you see bullshit, call them out on it. If they react negatively, then don't stick around for it. They may control the world, but you control your character.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 20, 2017)

Shomat said:


> Oh, it's alright. I wasn't looking for a response, I just thought I'd contribute to the discussion and posting of personal tales. Though, your response is appreciated.
> 
> What someone mentioned earlier on in the thread is very true, about negative experiences standing out more than the positives. For they are so far out of the normal bounds of what one might expect. Whether that is in regards to RPing or anything else.
> 
> I just don't want people who are considering giving RPing a go to look at these tales and be put off by them. So, if anyone happens to be reading this and is contemplating giving RPing a try. Don't let these horror tales put you off. Like everything, there are bad experiences to be had. But, they are few and far between. Give it a go, see if you get along with it. If not? At least you can say that you tried it.


Yeah, I totally see what you mean though... If only there were more better RPers...
Initially after hearing all these bad stories I was off-put from returning to RPs. I felt like if I ever met a horny idiot, especially if they liked vore, who tried to force their crap on me, I would go nuclear super-ultra-turbo-hyperviolent death mode on them. And that... Well, it'd at the very minimum be overkill, let's just say that much.


Guy-in-Shadow said:


> The death is very common thing in that RP, but I'm one of lucky cheaters who still avoid it. My character had broken legs, broken jaw, being shot nearly hundred times, became a mutant, but still alive.


Well that's a good thing I guess.


Amiir said:


> I tried to RP a couple of times but the problem is that they either solely revolve around sex (absolutely nothing wrong with that but it's not what I'm currently looking for in an RP) or I'm too anxious to join. My writing is decent, I'm sure of it, it's just that I'm afraid it won't live up to my partner's expectations. I hate failure. That and I'd rather roleplay with multiple people: one on one conversations make me nervous


I have a preference for one on one, makes me more confident and less nervous. As of yet I've not really run into NSFW RPers looking for sex, and I wouldn't be interested in that anyways. Not without a story of some kind at least.


Diretooth said:


> This is partly why my contributions have been mostly positive, they're still somewhat crazy, and my sole 'bad' example had me turn it into a good chance for my character's development. My DM had handled the in-game situation in a way that made it seem like it was a personal power fantasy, maybe it was, and I told him such that a DM's job isn't to make an uber challenging world-breaking encounter and to also not use DM FIAT to make something difficult. I guarantee you there are no Pathfinder spells or abilities that allow you to rocket into the air with fire, and he admitted that he had blatantly had the Eidolon dismissed temporarily because *insert flimsy excuse here*. Other people I know would have just quit then and there, but the DM is my friend, and I promised to give him an honest assessment of his DMing skills, so when I told him his job as the DM was to give players a challenge within the bounds of the rules and the world, without using blatant deus ex machina, he understood where I was coming from and said he would do better next time.
> He had me basically solo a giant purple worm that nearly killed my character the next time, but at least he kept it within the bounds of the rules and the world.
> And to any people reading this, the thing to take away from this isn't that you have to work with the DM at all times, or that you need to be patient. If you see bullshit, call them out on it. If they react negatively, then don't stick around for it. They may control the world, but you control your character.


Well, I'll try to take that lesson in stride instead of in strife.


----------



## TeaNmilk (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve had one pretty funny thing happen when I rped with someone oneline. It was supposed to be like this great Gatsby type thing with the character of the  other person being a rich guy that throws outlandish parties. My character was supposed to be someone who worked there prepairing the garden with the newest technology; light! Long story short, my character decided that work wasn’t worth the pay anymore and as protest he sat down in the fountain. (S)he wrote her character to point a gun at mine to make him go back to work. The character I wrote at that moment was stubborn and an idiot at best and refused. Person fires the gun and I’m left having to write how the world around it reacts. So I did the sensible thing. Every one left the garden screaming, party got cancelled and my character died of an infected gun wound.

Another time someone had a character who could “make things from their mind appear” but when I started asking questions about it because what the actual fuck do you mean by that? How does that work? They didn’t have an answer and just wanted to write another acharacter instead. I don’t care if you character has some sort of magical power but ground it in something, otherwise it just seems like an excuse to godmod.

Another time I had a person message me over and over again everytime I posted an add for a rp, but when I asked for more info on their character/ideas I just got the same bit of bare minimum copy-paste character description. I wanted to know what the character was like, you already told me 3 seperete Times that he is blonde, slim and fifteen.


----------



## modfox (Nov 22, 2017)

i joined an RP that i thought was a sfw RP i was deeply mistacken


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 22, 2017)

TeaNmilk said:


> I’ve had one pretty funny thing happen when I rped with someone oneline. It was supposed to be like this great Gatsby type thing with the character of the  other person being a rich guy that throws outlandish parties. My character was supposed to be someone who worked there prepairing the garden with the newest technology; light! Long story short, my character decided that work wasn’t worth the pay anymore and as protest he sat down in the fountain. (S)he wrote her character to point a gun at mine to make him go back to work. The character I wrote at that moment was stubborn and an idiot at best and refused. Person fires the gun and I’m left having to write how the world around it reacts. So I did the sensible thing. Every one left the garden screaming, party got cancelled and my character died of an infected gun wound.
> 
> Another time someone had a character who could “make things from their mind appear” but when I started asking questions about it because what the actual fuck do you mean by that? How does that work? They didn’t have an answer and just wanted to write another acharacter instead. I don’t care if you character has some sort of magical power but ground it in something, otherwise it just seems like an excuse to godmod.
> 
> Another time I had a person message me over and over again everytime I posted an add for a rp, but when I asked for more info on their character/ideas I just got the same bit of bare minimum copy-paste character description. I wanted to know what the character was like, you already told me 3 seperete Times that he is blonde, slim and fifteen.


Well. That didn't go so well, now did it? Tbf pulling a gun is probably the last thing you should do on any occasion. So that person was just petty as fuck.
So, the power to summon things from imagination? That... DOES seem a bit godmoddy too, though I'd think it'd be fine depending on if it's used sparingly and doesn't always solve every problem. You can't just imagine happiness for someone, and clones of them but happy would probably just make them more sad. And material posessions probably wouldn't do it either! Haaa, fix THAT one!
How can someone be THAT stupid!? You're supposed to bring your own ideas to an RP, be creative in SOME fashion, and when someone asks about your character? Unless that character's, like... JUST been created and hasn't got a bit of flesh to them at all, "blonde, slim and fifteen." doesn't cut it! Not for personality, not for backstory, not for skills or abilities if any? Not for likes or dislikes, not for anything else?! Those visual descriptors are so barebones minimum that it sounds like someone who wasn't paying attention to a crime scene would tell a cop! I'd tell that person to Git outta here and neva come back!


modfox said:


> i joined an RP that i thought was a sfw RP i was deeply mistacken


Probably should've asked as soon as you came, and turned right back the heck around as soon as you heard.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 22, 2017)

Now I have new shitty RP moment. Same server, same merc squad, other guy. He had an important mission and made mistakes almost twenty times during that mission. He lost a teammate, he lost a weapons, he was wounded four times. And he don't even try to write normal posts. They are so short that it's barely understandable what he says. And in the final part of the mission he seeks for some rusty tube that is named Aliosha by him instead of finishing this nightmare.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 22, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Now I have new shitty RP moment. Same server, same merc squad, other guy. He had an important mission and made mistakes almost twenty times during that mission. He lost a teammate, he lost a weapons, he was wounded four times. And he don't even try to write normal posts. They are so short that it's barely understandable what he says. And in the final part of the mission he seeks for some rusty tube that is named Aliosha by him instead of finishing this nightmare.


I really have to ask how someone can screw up that badly.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 22, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Now I have new shitty RP moment. Same server, same merc squad, other guy. He had an important mission and made mistakes almost twenty times during that mission. He lost a teammate, he lost a weapons, he was wounded four times. And he don't even try to write normal posts. They are so short that it's barely understandable what he says. And in the final part of the mission he seeks for some rusty tube that is named Aliosha by him instead of finishing this nightmare.





dogryme6 said:


> I really have to ask how someone can screw up that badly.


I blame retardation.... maybe some of the lead in the water too.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 22, 2017)

That guy knew that ge was in dangerous region but still went on the sound of loud walking and found giant monster and a lot of smaller. He and his teammate ran into one of the houses and into underground. There he went in close combat with a monster that was definitely stronger than him. Knockout. He was sacrificed to another bloodsucking creature but survived. During that he lost teammate and weapons. Throwed out like a garbage, he tried to conyinue the mission... and was caught again by the same creature in the same way. He fled during the sacrifice and found that damn tube. He went through the city and near the last waypoint he tried to break the locked door... very loudly. Guess what attacked him after that? Third close combat with the same monster and that guy was thrown outta window. Still alive. I'm just waiting for the fourth fight and hoping for a fatality this time.

And Mabus, I did not understood what did you told.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 22, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> That guy knew that ge was in dangerous region but still went on the sound of loud walking and found giant monster and a lot of smaller. He and his teammate ran into one of the houses and into underground. There he went in close combat with a monster that was definitely stronger than him. Knockout. He was sacrificed to another bloodsucking creature but survived. During that he lost teammate and weapons. Throwed out like a garbage, he tried to conyinue the mission... and was caught again by the same creature in the same way. He fled during the sacrifice and found that damn tube. He went through the city and near the last waypoint he tried to break the locked door... very loudly. Guess what attacked him after that? Third close combat with the same monster and that guy was thrown outta window. Still alive. I'm just waiting for the fourth fight and hoping for a fatality this time.
> 
> And Mabus, I did not understood what did you told.



 ?
Whats your language? I’ll translate


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 22, 2017)

Russian and ukrainian. Is it that bad?


----------



## Mabus (Nov 22, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Russian and ukrainian. Is it that bad?



No sir


----------



## Diretooth (Nov 22, 2017)

Guy-in-Shadow said:


> Russian and ukrainian. Is it that bad?


It isn't that bad, it is understandable. Don't feel bad about it, being a person who has difficulty learning other languages except English, I respect anyone who can speak multiple languages, even if they aren't fluent yet.


----------



## Guy-in-Shadow (Nov 22, 2017)

Okay then.


----------



## TeaNmilk (Nov 22, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Well. That didn't go so well, now did it? Tbf pulling a gun is probably the last thing you should do on any occasion. So that person was just petty as fuck.
> So, the power to summon things from imagination? That... DOES seem a bit godmoddy too, though I'd think it'd be fine depending on if it's used sparingly and doesn't always solve every problem. You can't just imagine happiness for someone, and clones of them but happy would probably just make them more sad. And material posessions probably wouldn't do it either! Haaa, fix THAT one!
> How can someone be THAT stupid!? You're supposed to bring your own ideas to an RP, be creative in SOME fashion, and when someone asks about your character? Unless that character's, like... JUST been created and hasn't got a bit of flesh to them at all, "blonde, slim and fifteen." doesn't cut it! Not for personality, not for backstory, not for skills or abilities if any? Not for likes or dislikes, not for anything else?! Those visual descriptors are so barebones minimum that it sounds like someone who wasn't paying attention to a crime scene would tell a cop! I'd tell that person to Git outta here and neva come back!
> 
> Probably should've asked as soon as you came, and turned right back the heck around as soon as you heard.



The character I played as was an absolute brat, so I did try to be as difficult as possible. I did mention it on before hand and having your character pull a gun seems like a very childish thing to do. I did take that post to also mention that I wasn’t feeling the rp and that I was dropping it. They did tell me that, that wasn’t their intention and I can fully understand that, but even within the realm of fantasy, it just seemed such an extreme reaction. It’s pulling out a rocket launcher beforehand for  a thumb fight because you don’t want to risk losing. 

Yeah, the materialising thing was weird. 
“So, what your character can just create...what kinds of things?” 
“Oh...you know, everything”
“And how does this work?” 
“Idk, if you don’t like i can use a different character” 

And I never replied again.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 22, 2017)

TeaNmilk said:


> The character I played as was an absolute brat, so I did try to be as difficult as possible. I did mention it on before hand and having your character pull a gun seems like a very childish thing to do. I did take that post to also mention that I wasn’t feeling the rp and that I was dropping it. They did tell me that, that wasn’t their intention and I can fully understand that, but even within the realm of fantasy, it just seemed such an extreme reaction. It’s pulling out a rocket launcher beforehand for  a thumb fight because you don’t want to risk losing.
> 
> Yeah, the materialising thing was weird.
> “So, what your character can just create...what kinds of things?”
> ...


I wish people put more thought into their stories and characters. Probably especially their actions. That story at the top makes the party host sound downright psychopathic.
Look who's talking. What do you mean? ...


----------



## TeaNmilk (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh shit! I just remembered this guy that constantly started new prompts with me but then ragequit the rp because he disagreed with my opinions. We’d just be talking ooc about things and I think I mentioned something about not being ready for a family yet. Something about that I’d probably abort it if I got pregnant for a multitude of reasons. Now I know, that this can be a touchy subject for people but I did not except an entire rant about how Stacy sluts all need to keep their legs closed and that innocent babies pay for the decision of sluts and whores. Which, jeez, a bit harsh. So, I disagreed and made a case for rape victims. I can fully understand how some people might see it like that, but I honestly do think that rape should be the free pas. Ragequit #1.

Second convo went the same way but with legalised drugs. Because it only works in the Netherlands because people where he was from in the UK couldn’t handle it and people in the Netherlands are so nice, he knows because he went to Amsterdam once with school. Which...people in the service industry being nice to tourist?! Of course people are going to be nice to you if they want you to buy something. Still, implying that the nature of people changed drastically based on the country people were shat out in seemed a little far fetched to me. I just made the case that is was better for the government because at least then they could regulate and tax. 

With both of these topics, if people disagree, that’s cool, it’s your right to have your opinion. It was just the sheer foam on the mouth, spittle screaming rage that caught me off guard. 

This happened like two or three times before I just quit.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 24, 2017)

TeaNmilk said:


> Oh shit! I just remembered this guy that constantly started new prompts with me but then ragequit the rp because he disagreed with my opinions. We’d just be talking ooc about things and I think I mentioned something about not being ready for a family yet. Something about that I’d probably abort it if I got pregnant for a multitude of reasons. Now I know, that this can be a touchy subject for people but I did not except an entire rant about how Stacy sluts all need to keep their legs closed and that innocent babies pay for the decision of sluts and whores. Which, jeez, a bit harsh. So, I disagreed and made a case for rape victims. I can fully understand how some people might see it like that, but I honestly do think that rape should be the free pas. Ragequit #1.
> 
> Second convo went the same way but with legalised drugs. Because it only works in the Netherlands because people where he was from in the UK couldn’t handle it and people in the Netherlands are so nice, he knows because he went to Amsterdam once with school. Which...people in the service industry being nice to tourist?! Of course people are going to be nice to you if they want you to buy something. Still, implying that the nature of people changed drastically based on the country people were shat out in seemed a little far fetched to me. I just made the case that is was better for the government because at least then they could regulate and tax.
> 
> ...


Jesus, you'd think they'd have a longer fuse. If they didn't want to be triggered by differing opinions so much they shouldn't have brought those topics up in the first god danged place.
Maybe they aren't ready for the internet yet. They should go meditate with some monks on the tops of mountains or something before coming back.


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 13, 2017)

Once, I was roleplaying with a girl and one of her friends, and we were all in a skype group thing together. The girl messages me and says "*Licks u* XD" I responded with *wipes spit off*. She then began saying *Licks .....*. You get the picture, it was very inappropriate. Of course, me being twelve at that point in time, I just blocked her and left that group.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 13, 2017)

KiaraTC said:


> Once, I was roleplaying with a girl and one of her friends, and we were all in a skype group thing together. The girl messages me and says "*Licks u* XD" I responded with *wipes spit off*. She then began saying *Licks .....*. You get the picture, it was very inappropriate. Of course, me being twelve at that point in time, I just blocked her and left that group.


HAAA. That's whatcha get when you do stupid things! Like try to sexual / kink RP with people who are having none a-your sh/t!


----------



## Kiaara (Dec 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> HAAA. That's whatcha get when you do stupid things! Like try to sexual / kink RP with people who are having none a-your sh/t!


Whats worse is I found out she was ten while I was twelve through one of her friends. Now I think, what on earth does her parents let her watch? I was an innocent cinnamon roll at ten :I


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Dec 15, 2017)

Worst RP moments, that's easy. (I know I can say this, because he's not here) The worst RP moments were role-playing with this Irish kid on deviantArt. Now don't get me wrong, he's a good kid and he does mean well, but every-single-friggin' rp we did together was the exact same thing. Regardless of the scenario or what characters were present, his character would wake up and have amensia and not remember anything, thus giving him no character-building and essentially giving me nothing to work with. I just didn't know where to go with it, because his character didn't really have or try to have a distinct personality that I could play off of other than being lost and confused. This was one of the things that led me to stop role-playing for a while, it's just that he did the same thing over and over again and never did anything else.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> his character would wake up and have amensia and not remember anything


Seems like that kid played "Amnesia : The Dark Descent" too much.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 15, 2017)

Matt the Terrier said:


> Worst RP moments, that's easy. (I know I can say this, because he's not here) The worst RP moments were role-playing with this Irish kid on deviantArt. Now don't get me wrong, he's a good kid and he does mean well, but every-single-friggin' rp we did together was the exact same thing. Regardless of the scenario or what characters were present, his character would wake up and have amensia and not remember anything, thus giving him no character-building and essentially giving me nothing to work with. I just didn't know where to go with it, because his character didn't really have or try to have a distinct personality that I could play off of other than being lost and confused. This was one of the things that led me to stop role-playing for a while, it's just that he did the same thing over and over again and never did anything else.


Seriously? Ya should've just Dropped the kid! I don't like to deal with too much Repetitive stuff. And it's kinda as the guy above me said, sounds like he likes freaking Amnesia to a dangerously obsessive point.
Trust me, I think you should try again with someone else. If it's better, good. If it's worse? Well, at least it's something different!


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 15, 2017)

There is a way to play an amnesiac right. I once wrote an amnesiac character, but I had a full backstory so the DM could reveal tidbits at their leisure. You can pretend you don't know anything, despite knowing everything, and still play the character the way you want. The main problem with Matt's RP moment was that the kid gave him nothing to go on. You can't just have amnesia, you have to have a _reason_ to have it.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 15, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> There is a way to play an amnesiac right. I once wrote an amnesiac character, but I had a full backstory so the DM could reveal tidbits at their leisure. You can pretend you don't know anything, despite knowing everything, and still play the character the way you want. The main problem with Matt's RP moment was that the kid gave him nothing to go on. You can't just have amnesia, you have to have a _reason_ to have it.


Ah... That makes more sense.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 15, 2017)

I recently joined a PM RP group on Discord that i ended up starting the plot for because nobody else had one in mind. My character was a pirate shark and she had a treasure map she was following. Well the first couple days i did my best to write a good story and all that, but two of the members were too caught up in some shipping rp they were doing with each other. Their characters met, spoke for maybe a couple hours, had sex right afterwards and then basically got married or something. One of the others kept cockblocking them which was actually kinda funny, and at that point my interest had plummeted so much that i just left the rp.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 15, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> I recently joined a PM RP group on Discord that i ended up starting the plot for because nobody else had one in mind. My character was a pirate shark and she had a treasure map she was following. Well the first couple days i did my best to write a good story and all that, but two of the members were too caught up in some shipping rp they were doing with each other. Their characters met, spoke for maybe a couple hours, had sex right afterwards and then basically got married or something. One of the others kept cockblocking them which was actually kinda funny, and at that point my interest had plummeted so much that i just left the rp.


Shippers, I'll never understand them. How does one get so caught up with another that they don't care about the story?! Should've been doing netflix and chill if that's all they wanted to do...
Haaah, good thing there was an anti-shipper too. But that aside that really sucks.


----------



## Rant (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok, I was pmed to rp. Yeah sure I'm bored. So say I'm a dragon and they wanted to be a dog. 

They crawl down my throat. This wasn't an rp it was live vore. 

Noped the fuck out of that.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ok, I was pmed to rp. Yeah sure I'm bored. So say I'm a dragon and they wanted to be a dog.
> 
> They crawl down my throat. This wasn't an rp it was live vore./
> 
> ...


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 15, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ok, I was pmed to rp. Yeah sure I'm bored. So say I'm a dragon and they wanted to be a dog.
> 
> They crawl down my throat. This wasn't an rp it was live vore.
> 
> Noped the fuck out of that.



Can you give me thier username? I will be notifying the FBI, its not like im into vore or anything


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 15, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ok, I was pmed to rp. Yeah sure I'm bored. So say I'm a dragon and they wanted to be a dog.
> 
> They crawl down my throat. This wasn't an rp it was live vore.
> 
> Noped the fuck out of that.


Jesus christ mate... You'd think people would ask if you're okay with whatever they want to do but I guess freaking not.
Vorephiles... Snake Bloods and Stupid Submissives. That's how it always goes... Literally Power Hungry fools that think they can have whatever they want? And the creeps that would pose sexually while lying down on dinner plates, hoping and begging for someone to eat them. When doing that in ANY OTHER CASE IS TO BE JUST AS STUPID AS MOST HORROR MOVIE PROTAGONISTS THAT END UP DYING. What fools!


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> And the creeps that would pose sexually while lying down on dinner plates, hoping and begging for someone to eat them.


I don't know why I'm laughing so hard at this part, but I am...


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 15, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Can you give me thier username? I will be notifying the FBI, its not like im into vore or anything


So, real quick, you claim this behavior is satire, but you keep doing it, which makes me think you're trolling under the guise of satire, or you are just acting out for attention.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 15, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> So, real quick, you claim this behavior is satire, but you keep doing it, which makes me think you're trolling under the guise of satire, or you are just acting out for attention.



Um, there's nothing satire about the Federal Bureau of Investigation. Crime is very serious and I wouldn't joke about something so important.


----------



## Diretooth (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm just pointing out that your behavior is very obviously done to get a reaction, and that people who aren't as... experienced with your more normal behavior might mistake you for an obnoxious troll.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 15, 2017)

_I recieved screenshots on Discord and oh god why is Ink still allowed to use this site? All he ever does is start shit, that is literally his only purpose in life._


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> I'm just pointing out that your behavior is very obviously done to get a reaction, and that people who aren't as... experienced with your more normal behavior might mistake you for an obnoxious troll.


I think he's indeed just trolling around.
This forums.furaffinity.net: Does anyone want to RP with me? included.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 15, 2017)

Diretooth said:


> I'm just pointing out that your behavior is very obviously done to get a reaction, and that people who aren't as... experienced with your more normal behavior might mistake you for an obnoxious troll.


Just ignore them... They've been off their rocker for a while now. Probably since my Heavy Situation topic.


----------



## Rant (Dec 16, 2017)

The thing is if they had told me from the get go (I still would've noped out) instead of the first line being crawls into my throat like who the fuck does that? Can't even get some decent foreplay anymore


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 16, 2017)

Rant said:


> The thing is if they had told me from the get go (I still would've noped out) instead of the first line being crawls into my throat like who the fuck does that? Can't even get some decent foreplay anymore


Yeah, it's still really fucked up, and I'm still sticking to my guns that they should've freaking asked first.


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 16, 2017)

Recently on Deviantart  Did you know all babyfurs are pedophiles? I got the message this evening, which said it


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 16, 2017)

Kleimander said:


> Recently on Deviantart  Did you know all babyfurs are pedophiles? I got the message this evening, which said it


Even though that's probably not true, I'd still stay away from babyfurs for other factors beyond the fact that the person has a youth-based obsession, regardless of their danger level. Personally I find babies to be a huge burden on one's psyche and resources, and I doubt I could handle it.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 16, 2017)

I hate babysitting. Just, no. Nope.
Real-life experience with my 2-year-old niece makes me realize just how bad-tempered and impatient I actually am... and it'd be a disaster when I try to look after those little kids.


----------



## Astus (Dec 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Even though that's probably not true, I'd still stay away from babyfurs for other factors beyond the fact that the person has a youth-based obsession, regardless of their danger level. Personally I find babies to be a huge burden on one's psyche and resources, and I doubt I could handle it.



Depends who you talk to when it comes to babyfurs in RP, most I’d say are super cringey and others are perfectly fine. Most RP of the babyfur type is centered around feelings of safety and comfort among both RP partners with the exception of the pure fetish based RPs which as you can imagine from a psychological perspective are fascinating.


----------



## TeaNmilk (Dec 17, 2017)

Rant said:


> Ok, I was pmed to rp. Yeah sure I'm bored. So say I'm a dragon and they wanted to be a dog.
> 
> They crawl down my throat. This wasn't an rp it was live vore.
> 
> Noped the fuck out of that.




Sorry...wut?
How did that go?

Dog: “I hope I don’t get eaten today” throws self in dragon and dies.

My fucking sides are in orbit!



Scene two:
Interior, inside a dragon’s Stomach. 
Character one sits alone in the acid.
Dog: “well hotdang craig, you done did it again”  splashes fist in stomach acid.


----------



## fawneriu (Dec 17, 2017)

I roleplayed (forced to/guilt tripped to) beastiality, rape, things I weren't comfortable with my abusive (currently ex) boyfriend
Super gross


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Astusthefox said:


> Depends who you talk to when it comes to babyfurs in RP, most I’d say are super cringey and others are perfectly fine. Most RP of the babyfur type is centered around feelings of safety and comfort among both RP partners with the exception of the pure fetish based RPs which as you can imagine from a psychological perspective are fascinating.


I think I've seen a cringy one already actually. So I'm not sure where these normal ones are that you're talking about.
I mean, I guess that's fine for those who like it (Safety comfort part) but I'm just not that interested.
"fetish-based RPs" Nope. Nope nope nope. You mix babyfur with ANY sort of fetish and you cross a big line with me. I don't allow or tolerate it.



TeaNmilk said:


> Sorry...wut?
> How did that go?
> 
> Dog: “I hope I don’t get eaten today” throws self in dragon and dies.
> ...


Actually yeah that does sound really funny. But no, I have NOT done any of that kind of RP.


fawneriu said:


> I roleplayed (forced to/guilt tripped to) beastiality, rape, things I weren't comfortable with my abusive (currently ex) boyfriend
> Super gross


That seems breakup worthy. Never Stay in an Abusive Relationship, that's my advice. You find some way to dump him (if you haven't already) or that stress is gonna tear you down eventually.


----------



## fawneriu (Dec 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I think I've seen a cringy one already actually. So I'm not sure where these normal ones are that you're talking about.
> I mean, I guess that's fine for those who like it (Safety comfort part) but I'm just not that interested.
> "fetish-based RPs" Nope. Nope nope nope. You mix babyfur with ANY sort of fetish and you cross a big line with me. I don't allow or tolerate it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, don't worry about me now though !
I'm in a very happy relationship now, been with him for 2 years now !!


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 17, 2017)

fawneriu said:


> Yeah, don't worry about me now though !
> I'm in a very happy relationship now, been with him for 2 years now !!


Ah, okay, that's good.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 17, 2017)

All in all, RPs get cringy and awful as shit when people just wanna (quoted by someone I know) *get laid virtually*.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> All in all, RPs get cringy and awful as shit when people just wanna (quoted by someone I know) *get laid virtually*.


If I ever wanted to RP I'd be looking for a hell of a lot more than just that.
Continuing the trend, that most people tend to disappoint me.


----------



## TeaNmilk (Dec 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> All in all, RPs get cringy and awful as shit when people just wanna (quoted by someone I know) *get laid virtually*.



Same. I love me some smut, don’t get me wrong, but I love character growth and story more. But “get laid virtually” just makes me cringe hard. It sounds like someone with a self-insert character and all in all just makes me wonder how personal people make these things.


----------



## Astus (Dec 17, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> I think I've seen a cringy one already actually. So I'm not sure where these normal ones are that you're talking about.
> I mean, I guess that's fine for those who like it (Safety comfort part) but I'm just not that interested.
> "fetish-based RPs" Nope. Nope nope nope. You mix babyfur with ANY sort of fetish and you cross a big line with me. I don't allow or tolerate it.
> 
> ...




Yeah most of the people you see are the cringey ones because the non cringey ones formed social groups and stay away from other furs, especially other babyfurs.

Well I mean... I was using babyfur more to talk about AB/DL communities (adult baby/diaper lover). There would obviously be concerns with people using underage characters in sexualized situations, which most babyfurs when they're RPing as a child would hate, as the purpose is to, as said before, feel secure and comforted... it's actually pretty fascinating when you find some people who aren't creeps who are willing to talk about it


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> All in all, RPs get cringy and awful as shit when people just wanna (quoted by someone I know) *get laid virtually*.


If I wanted to get laid virtually I'd create myself a girlfriend. *rimshot*
Luckily I already have created myself a girlfriend! *double rimshot*
And I don't know what I'm doing with my life! *rimshot soundclip has error and starts repeating that first half a second every half second*


TeaNmilk said:


> Same. I love me some smut, don’t get me wrong, but I love character growth and story more. But “get laid virtually” just makes me cringe hard. It sounds like someone with a self-insert character and all in all just makes me wonder how personal people make these things.


Um... Above reasons why I wouldn't do sexual RPs, I've already been serving myself... *cringes and laughs at the same time* But yeah, if I ever did RP I'd be looking for a good story.


Astusthefox said:


> Yeah most of the people you see are the cringey ones because the non cringey ones formed social groups and stay away from other furs, especially other babyfurs.
> 
> Well I mean... I was using babyfur more to talk about AB/DL communities (adult baby/diaper lover). There would obviously be concerns with people using underage characters in sexualized situations, which most babyfurs when they're RPing as a child would hate, as the purpose is to, as said before, feel secure and comforted... it's actually pretty fascinating when you find some people who aren't creeps who are willing to talk about it


Hm. That's a good way to divy out the bad from the good...
Like what ya like when it comes to a kink, but paedos still be damned. There's good babyfurs out there that DON'T like kinks being involved? A round of applause for them!
I guess beyond that... People need to learn to separate things in their minds more.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 17, 2017)

Steelite said:


> All in all, RPs get cringy and awful as shit when people just wanna (quoted by someone I know) *get laid virtually*.



And this is the reason why erp is best done on rare occasion and in a primarily story focused rp. Dear lord there are a couple people on this Discord server i'm in, ironically they happen to be the two shippers from my most recent story. They will host and/or join story focused rps with nsfw themes, and immediately be too eager to jump straight into the sex. Often going multiple rounds before actually joining the story. Its to the point where i don't even want one of em joining the reboot i planned for one of my own.


----------



## dogryme6 (Dec 18, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> And this is the reason why erp is best done on rare occasion and in a primarily story focused rp. Dear lord there are a couple people on this Discord server i'm in, ironically they happen to be the two shippers from my most recent story. They will host and/or join story focused rps with nsfw themes, and immediately be too eager to jump straight into the sex. Often going multiple rounds before actually joining the story. Its to the point where i don't even want one of em joining the reboot i planned for one of my own.


If you don't want to join you should be direct in your words when talking to them. People here have already complained that there were fools that couldn't take a hint, so I think it's best that if you don't want that happening then you should cut the cord with them right then and there. If all else fails, block em.
That's how I'd deal with them. Ya gotta be serious about it.


----------

